# Vom Banach DDR



## SC72 (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone here have any experience with the DDR's from this breeder. Vom Banach is (I believe) out of Washington state and I have heard some good things about this breeder. Feel free to PM me. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I PM'd you  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have a dog from Vom Banach, I am very happy with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Haven't heard of them. Info?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

PM.


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Can I have info too? Just looking down the road in a year or so to get #2....


----------



## ArizGSD (Dec 24, 2009)

Never understood all the PM's. I thought this was a forum, with an open exchange of information?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Fine.

I tried contacting the breeder several times via phone and email, and never received a response. Which was dissapointing as I had had an eye on irvin for years. 

There are also terms with the contract I don't agree with, and I wouldn't want to own a dog with those stipulations. For example, only covering bilateral HD because the breeder believes unilateral HD can only be caused by injury or other owner faults, not genetics. I work with board certified veterinary surgeons that would disagree with that. There's just not enough evidence either way, too much we still don't know. Because it's worded so specifically it makes me wonder if there have been pups that have developed unilateral HD? 

I don't agree with not guaranteeing against HD if a raw diet is fed. Many working line handlers feed appropriate raw diets. 

I definitely don't agree with sedation free OFAs being a must. I will tell you, he is better now with maturing, but at a year old there is no way in **** I would of been able to get straight OFA appropriate preliminary films on Berlin. And I'm his owner, handler, and xray technician/restrainer. A complete stranger? Definitely no way. Yes, sedation can loosen hips. But realistically, if your ofas come back moderate, it's probably because your dog has HD, not because it's sedated. Berlin was fully sedated and his prelims came back good, nice tight sockets.

I question her only giving females to pet homes, and males commonly only being able to go to working homes. It's been my (granted minimal) experience that females tend to be "harder". Even with original ddr lines, I've read numerous reports of actual patrol and working dogs along the wall being female, and males simply being used as intimidation chained up along the wall. I would hope though she knows her dogs and what she produces best, so I'm hopeful that's there's a perfectly valid reason for why she places what she places.

So there, those are my problems with the breeder I expressed in my private pm. She has the right to cover whatever she wants in her warranty, and I have the right to only purchase a dog and contract I'm comfortable with. Which is why I simply found another breeder.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ArizGSD said:


> Never understood all the PM's. I thought this was a forum, with an open exchange of information?


In my case it was not a good reference and sometimes we get comments from the moderators (I believe) that we cannot "put down" breeders.
I agree with you that it should be public info to help others form an opinion.
For me there were too many restrictions in the contract. The website was more about marketing and she has a lot of litters at the same time. This was during the time I was inquiring. She did take the time to talk to me though.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

> I question her only giving females to pet homes, and males commonly only being able to go to working homes. It's been my (granted minimal) experience that females tend to be "harder". Even with original ddr lines, I've read numerous reports of actual patrol and working dogs along the wall being female, and males simply being used as intimidation chained up along the wall. I would hope though she knows her dogs and what she produces best, so I'm hopeful that's there's a perfectly valid reason for why she places what she places.


This is my biggest beef with the breeder. IMO, not every male is suited to a working home and not every female is suited for a pet home. That is such a broad generalization.

Plus, I want a male for my next puppy. This breeder would automatically exclude me.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Just to jump in. She does not ONLY sell males to working homes. If you read the entire statement, the end says something along the lines of, "or experienced homes". One of my boys male litter mate is in a pet home. 

Her contract is restrictive. None of it applied to me in a way that made me think twice. She knows her dogs. 

I am very happy with my dog.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> Just to jump in. She does not ONLY sell males to working homes. If you read the entire statement, the end says something along the lines of, "or experienced homes". One of my boys male litter mate is in a pet home.
> 
> Her contract is restrictive. None of it applied to me in a way that made me think twice. She knows her dogs.
> 
> I am very happy with my dog.


I think she has very nice dogs. People that have her dogs I've only known to be very pleased with them.

I didn't want my concerns to seem like breeder "bashing", as I don't think she produces bad dogs by any means. I dont think shes a bad breeder by any means. I did just want to point out restrictions with her contract I did not agree with and simply made me decide on another breeder. I think it also applies differently to different homes, I was purchasing a pup for schutzhund so definitely wanted a solid health guarantee I agreed with.

One of my only true "irritations" was how much I tried to contact her through different means and never received a response. I understand people have lives and they get busy. If further research had not turned me down a different path, I could of easily tried harder. But it can still be a little frustrating and off putting, and that's just being honest.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Anubis_Star said:


> I think she has very nice dogs. People that have her dogs I've only known to be very pleased with them.
> 
> I didn't want my concerns to seem like breeder "bashing", as I don't think she produces bad dogs by any means. I dont think shes a bad breeder by any means. I did just want to point out restrictions with her contract I did not agree with and simply made me decide on another breeder. I think it also applies differently to different homes, I was purchasing a pup for schutzhund so definitely wanted a solid health guarantee I agreed with.
> 
> One of my only true "irritations" was how much I tried to contact her through different means and never received a response. I understand people have lives and they get busy. If further research had not turned me down a different path, I could of easily tried harder. But it can still be a little frustrating and off putting, and that's just being honest.



Yup. I totally get it!! LOL. I had a similar communication problem with another breeder before I went with Vom Banach. Nothing more frustrating than that. 

And of course, both parties have to be comfortable with a guarantee. If either is not comfortable than you walk away. Understandable.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ArizGSD said:


> Never understood all the PM's. I thought this was a forum, with an open exchange of information?


Because we on the forum can't fact check people's statements and BEFORE we made this rule personalities and purely personal issues between people bled into the site with extreme viciousness that was hard to defend and clearly defamatory to some breeders that didn't deserve it.

Many breeders are not members on this site so can't defend themselves and give a balanced response. Much of the time there is my story, and your story and somewhere in the middle, the truth.

So anyone, ANYONE, can get exactly the same detailed information thru a PM from one person and more easily take in the information in a more balanced manner without other people are chiming in and adding to the possible mis-information and over reacting.

Factual statements based on information on their website isn't usually 'bashing' but clearly will be taken on a case by case basis.


----------

